# This damn forum



## LeeC (Oct 19, 2015)

In the not so distant past, I was happy talking with myself, and when I needed agreement talking with my dog. 

Then one day my dog surprised me in planting the idea that I should try bending other's ears, if indeed my opines were of any significance. Thus I feverishly set to pen (well, Mac actually), and in time discovered my ramblings were boring at best, verging on incoherent. 

Painfully recognizing that I needed help in learning how to communicate in an interesting manner, I found this community. Yes, it's helped me considerably, most notably in ways I wasn't aware of initially. 

But, and that's a big but, it has also taken over my once simple and ordered life. I'm now floundering with a cascade of additional writing activities, all the while being distracted by other interesting individuals here. Just thinking about it brings on another nap. When I die, the wife said she'll tell them to hide my pen where the sun doesn't shine. 


zzzzzzz


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 19, 2015)

See, that’s why I write poetry - it’s quick and you can use all those daydreams as writing material. 


In fact, sitting around daydreaming accounts for the major part of my writing research.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't mention poems Jen. The couple I've put up lately were just one-offs, but a longer one I've been working on for weeks keeps nagging for attention out of proportion to the prose projects.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 19, 2015)

I think we're lucky to have lured you in, Lee. I"d start hiding my pens, if I were you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you saying we should blame it on the dog? :lol:

Anyway, this is a special place, isn't it? And you're a big part of it, Lee. Don't go anywhere.


----------



## Sonata (Oct 20, 2015)

I do not write much these days and my poetry seems to have flown out of the window, but I love this forum for what I read on it - and even if I just post on Word Games or post silly pictures, the forum gives me a lot of pleasure.

I really hope that my poetry will come back to me but in the meantime WF is, for me, the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2015)

The saying...let sleeping dogs lie...comes to mind but dude the dog done good..


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 23, 2015)

Could be worse. Try a C++ forum.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 23, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Are you saying we should blame it on the dog? :lol:
> 
> Anyway, this is a special place, isn't it? And you're a big part of it, Lee. Don't go anywhere.



Don't blame me!


----------



## ppsage (Oct 23, 2015)

> In the not so distant past, I was happy talking with myself, and when I needed agreement talking with my dog.


In the not so distant past, I was happy talking with myself and, when I needed agreement, talking with my dog. 

You're welcome, pp.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 24, 2015)

Lee, you brighten up the forum like a cool neon light. The place wouldn't be the same without you. 

Plus, we have free brownies!


----------



## JustRob (Oct 24, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Could be worse. Try a C++ forum.



Don't you mean could be bad-- ? No, perhaps they wouldn't welcome someone who cracks jokes in C++. They might even be oriented to object to my membership. 

Lee, anyone who can make something that beautiful out of what to others would be just a chunk of wood has too much creativity in him to go to waste. Okay, so the last time that I read a chapter of your story was in the dentist's waiting room but I did enjoy it. That didn't come out as much of an endorsement really, did it? To be fair I have two library books waiting to be read in my E-reader as well and haven't got a single word into either of them, so you're currently a couple of chapters ahead of them. As for the poetry, in your story that is, I'm too much of a primitive when it comes to poetry to comment. No, I'm still not getting the message across. Straight out, I like your writing style, how it puts the reader in the picture, feeling that they're right there in the wild, somewhere which barely exists in Britain except in remote corners or secluded woodland. Reading is escapism and having your story there in my E-reader waiting, that's a familiar escape route that's there for me when I need it, which is reassuring.

You see, even verging on the incoherent can be the basis for an artform, or maybe it's just that we're both in the same boat. I'm still having doubts about my rewrite of that first chapter of my novel since you commented on it too perceptively yet again.


----------



## wainscottbl (Nov 11, 2015)

LeeC said:


> In the not so distant past, I was happy talking with myself, and when I needed agreement talking with my dog.
> 
> Then one day my dog surprised me in planting the idea that I should try bending other's ears, if indeed my opines were of any significance. Thus I feverishly set to pen (well, Mac actually), and in time discovered my ramblings were boring at best, verging on incoherent.
> 
> ...


:geek:
Go talk to a volleyball and shut up.


----------



## ismith (Nov 11, 2015)

wainscottbl said:


> :geek:
> Go talk to a volleyball *then* shut up.


All together a good piece, I have made a suggested change.  I would also change "talk" to "tell it" purely for dramatic effect.


----------



## wainscottbl (Nov 11, 2015)

ismith said:


> All together a good piece, I have made a suggested change.  I would also change "talk" to "tell it" purely for dramatic effect.



I have to ask. Did anyone cry or at least sort of "feel it" when Wilson "died"? I think it was a very well made movie, and Tom Hanks made it better. Wilson seemed real. That is good writing, when a volleyball made into a friend by a man who needs a friend (there is nothing mentally ill about it if you are on an island like that), becomes personal and you feel something when he dies in a movie. So any tears or sad feelings when Wilson died?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 11, 2015)

I cried.


----------

